# Outback 298Re And Ecoboost



## jely38 (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking at the Outback 298re. Would like to hear from other owners of this unit or similar ones as to what you recommend towing with. I am looking at a F150 Lariat with Ecoboost but I don't know if I should go with the HD Package or just the Max Tow Package. Any advice is appreciated for a newbie who's head is spinning with towing related numbers. Thanks guys.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

jely38 said:


> Looking at the Outback 298re. Would like to hear from other owners of this unit or similar ones as to what you recommend towing with. I am looking at a F150 Lariat with Ecoboost but I don't know if I should go with the HD Package or just the Max Tow Package. Any advice is appreciated for a newbie who's head is spinning with towing related numbers. Thanks guys.


My condolences. We've all been there with the head spinning thing. Relax, sit down & have a beer. We'll figure it out and get back to you


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

We own that exact Trailer. we started with a '09 Chevy Silverado 4X4 with max trailering package it towed the trailer fine on flat ground it would put a strain on the engine on even slight hills. we upgraded to the Chevy 2500 HD with the duramax 6.6 turbo diesel. took it out last weekend and have no problems. bigger is better.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

jely38 said:


> Looking at the Outback 298re. Would like to hear from other owners of this unit or similar ones as to what you recommend towing with. I am looking at a F150 Lariat with Ecoboost but I don't know if I should go with the HD Package or just the Max Tow Package. Any advice is appreciated for a newbie who's head is spinning with towing related numbers. Thanks guys.


I just wanted to let you know that we purchased our 2012 298RE in Oct. last year. We are pulling it with a 2005 GMC 2500HD with a 6.0L gas with a 4.11 gearing. So far we are getting along fine. I do wish I would have got a 6 speed transmission and not the 4 speed. I am not sure the F150 is a heavy enough TV if you are in very much wind the way we have out here in Western Kansas? Good luck and let us know how it all works out for you.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

IMHO I think you would be much happier and safer with a 3/4 truck platform.The eco-boost is a fine engine but the truck will be at the ragged edge as far as weight and stability(wheelbase) take your time and ask any questions you may have.Good Luck


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2012 XLT S/Crew 4X4 Ecoboost with the HD & Max tow package. Ordered the truck in Jan 28th received Mar 17th. With options the payload capacity sticker is at 2,160 lbs. With the Lariat package it will probably drop to 2,000 lbs. I would assume your loaded trailer and hitch will require 1,000 - 1,100 lbs, leaving you 900 - 1,000 lbs for passengers & other items in the truck bed. Also I highly recommend the rear view camera, back-up sensors and tailgate step.

Only a 1,000 miles on truck and will not have towing experience until EOM. MPG goal was to avg 17 mpg (daily commute), actual has been around 16.5 mpg. Rear seat area has more room than my wifes Honda Odyssey 2nd row seats. We made several 2hr trips and rear passengers like the ride and room.

I hope this helps with your decission.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

DFG said:


> I have 2012 XLT S/Crew 4X4 Ecoboost with the HD & Max tow package. Ordered the truck in Jan 28th received Mar 17th. With options the payload capacity sticker is at 2,160 lbs. With the Lariat package it will probably drop to 2,000 lbs. I would assume your loaded trailer and hitch will require 1,000 - 1,100 lbs, leaving you 900 - 1,000 lbs for passengers & other items in the truck bed. Also I highly recommend the rear view camera, back-up sensors and tailgate step.
> 
> Only a 1,000 miles on truck and will not have towing experience until EOM. MPG goal was to avg 17 mpg (daily commute), actual has been around 16.5 mpg. Rear seat area has more room than my wifes Honda Odyssey 2nd row seats. We made several 2hr trips and rear passengers like the ride and room.
> 
> I hope this helps with your decission.


loaded 298RE hitch weight will be more likely 1400lbs + our 295RE is 1300 with empty water tanks full propane and two 6vGC batteries. 1400lbs with the fresh tank full. 
The 298RE empty hitch weight is about 200lbs more than the 295RE. IIRC the 298RE empty hitch weight is about 800lbs. add 60lbs for propane, and 60-150lbs for batteries and your pushing 1000lbs. That's before you put anything in the trailer, and most of the storage is forward of the trailer axles so it just adds to tongue weight.

Make sure your hitch is rated for at least 1400lbs, and get a quality WD setup with at least 1200lb bars, preferably 1400lb bars and a good sway control. (Reese DC, equalizer, etc.) don't rely on just friction control with this big a trailer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

desperado said:


> We own that exact Trailer. we started with a '09 Chevy Silverado 4X4 with max trailering package it towed the trailer fine on flat ground it would put a strain on the engine on even slight hills. we upgraded to the Chevy 2500 HD with the duramax 6.6 turbo diesel. took it out last weekend and have no problems. bigger is better.


x2 on the duramax with the 295RE/298RE. Our TV is a CC 4x4 short box duramax and we have the 295RE. Overkill in some respects (power) but it sure is nice to go over the mountains in overdrive in most cases and loaf along on the flats.


----------



## Bryan298RE (Dec 21, 2011)

We bought our 298RE in Batavia OH after Christmas last year. Towed it back to NC via the Appalachian mountains with an '04 Durango with 5.7 Hemi rated to tow 8950lbs and Firestone air bag helper springs. With an empty trailer (7500lbs) we were a couple hundred pounds under GCWR for the Durango. It towed OK on flat terrain but after experiencing a cross wind coming down a steep grade after exiting a tunnel near Bluefield, WV the OB pushed the D to the left and I could feel the left rear end squat pushing the front of the D to the side of the road. For a split second, I thought the OB was going to get in front of the D and scared the crap out of me. I parked the D after getting back to NC and bought an '04 Ford Excursion 6.0 T/D (momma won't let me get a truck so the X was the biggest SUV with a diesel I could find). Towed the OB from NC to IN with the X through the Appalachian mountains again with no problems what so ever. The truck had plenty of "giddy up" to get over the grades, no sway in cross winds over all a very enjoyable tow. I think the X is essentially an F-250. We averaged about 11 mpg and probably would have been better but I was wanting to see how much I could push the truck keeping to the speed limits going up grades which it did quite well. The turbo charger winding up freaked me out the first time though. After speaking with a service manager at the dealership, he assured me it was normal. We are planning a trip to Niagara Falls mid May and not planning on torturing the truck this time.

As far as the OB 298RE it is AWESOME! We love it and you'll love it too. For the truck, bigger is better, know the truck's GCWR and allow yourself at least 1,000 lbs!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Bryan298RE said:


> We bought our 298RE in Batavia OH after Christmas last year. Towed it back to NC via the Appalachian mountains with an '04 Durango with 5.7 Hemi rated to tow 8950lbs and Firestone air bag helper springs. With an empty trailer (7500lbs) we were a couple hundred pounds under GCWR for the Durango. It towed OK on flat terrain but after experiencing a cross wind coming down a steep grade after exiting a tunnel near Bluefield, WV the OB pushed the D to the left and I could feel the left rear end squat pushing the front of the D to the side of the road. For a split second, I thought the OB was going to get in front of the D and scared the crap out of me. I parked the D after getting back to NC and bought an '04 Ford Excursion 6.0 T/D (momma won't let me get a truck so the X was the biggest SUV with a diesel I could find). Towed the OB from NC to IN with the X through the Appalachian mountains again with no problems what so ever. The truck had plenty of "giddy up" to get over the grades, no sway in cross winds over all a very enjoyable tow. I think the X is essentially an F-250. We averaged about 11 mpg and probably would have been better but I was wanting to see how much I could push the truck keeping to the speed limits going up grades which it did quite well. The turbo charger winding up freaked me out the first time though. After speaking with a service manager at the dealership, he assured me it was normal. We are planning a trip to Niagara Falls mid May and not planning on torturing the truck this time.
> 
> As far as the OB 298RE it is AWESOME! We love it and you'll love it too. For the truck, bigger is better, know the truck's GCWR and allow yourself at least 1,000 lbs!


You got lucky Bryan, and that's a perfect example of what a long, heavy trailer can do to a relatively short wheelbase vehicle. You may have been close to your GCVWR, but you were likely well over the Durango's payload, the generally accepted 80% maximum of towing capacity, and length for your wheelbase. Good idea to upgrade and the results verify that!


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

I am towing a 292bh with a 2011 F150 Ecoboost. I was very pleased with the towing performance of this truck on our 5hr ride home from the dealer! It never skipped a beat on the steepest hills, i had the cruise set between 60-65 and never went over 2500 rpm's to maintain speed! Very impressive little V6! I have the Max Tow Pkg on my truck but not the HD pkg. I also have the 157" wheel base. I am very close to my max payload with my camper but well under my max tow rating and GCWR. I have the Equal-i-zer hitch and also i will be packing mostly everything in the camper, just my little Weber Q grill and daughters bike will be in the bed of truck. My trailer is 1000lbs lighter and 3ft shorter but 50lbs heavier on the tongue weight than the 298RE but i think with the HD pkg and the longer wheel base you should be fine.I think the HD model have a GVWR-8200lbs, my truck with Max Tow pkg has a GVWR-7700lbs and a GCWR-17,100lbs. Good luck, Kevin


----------



## Bear25314 (Jul 12, 2011)

We originally pulled our 2012 298re with a 2006 f150. It pulled fine on flat roads but not on inclines or wind. We switched to a F250 and she pulled great. We no longer have the trailer but we really enjoyed it when we did!


----------



## zippie0440 (May 4, 2012)

I have a 2012 298 re and love it, i am pulling with a 2011 2500 hd Silverado......


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

SLO250RS said:


> IMHO I think you would be much happier and safer with a 3/4 truck platform.The eco-boost is a fine engine but the truck will be at the ragged edge as far as weight and stability(wheelbase) take your time and ask any questions you may have.Good Luck


Agree, had a 150 for our 295RE and was just not happy with it. upgraded to a F-250 and will never look back...


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

That trailer needs a 3/4 ton truck. Ford has promoted the Ecoboost as a tow vehicle since it's announcement. The reality is that tit was conceived to get a foot in the economy truck market and towing was a residual. I'm sure there are some people out there towing with the F-150 EB and are happy with it, and I don't doubt that it's a good engine, but that said.. While it has performed well in passenger cars for years, it has not been in the towing world long enough to prove how it's going to hold up over the long haul(no pun intended) It's an aluminum block engine and with the twin turbos roaring under a constant heavy load, that is a terrific load and it's going to run really hot even for a souped up 6 cylinder, and it just hasn't proven how it going to do under rigors of day in/day out heavy towing, especially in rugged mountain terrain. When you are towing a 8-9K lb trailer across the Colorado Rockies, there's just no substitute for cubic inches. If you are going to do a lot of serious towing, go with a 3/4 ton gasser and not worry if you have enough power or enough payload. JMHO


----------



## Adam S. (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll add to the pile...

Started with the F150 and a 2012 298re and it was ok. On the hills, it would downshift and rev higher but still no big deal..engine is doing what it was supposed to. We drove from NY to TN and averaged 9.5 mpg through the mountains. That was not awesome and there was no power to accelerate or pass if needed so we were often stuck behind a semi going up the mountain at 35 mph. It made for a long trip.

Bottom line: yes, it worked..was not ideal.

New rig is the F250 with the 6.7 diesel and LOVE IT!!! I feel no sway when trucks pass and I have the power to accelerate/pass when its needed. My gas mileage is usually about 12-13. I left my dual cam reese set up the same and both trailer and tv are nice and level. Its a great ride.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm hearing that the overall consensus is that the F150 is a bit on the smallish side for that trailer. I think I would agree. We have a '13 F150 with the 5.0 liter V8 and towing package (not max towing) and use it to pull our '12 210RS, which weighs about 4900 lbs empty and about 500 lbs tongue weight. Of course, once we have the trailer packed for travel these numbers increase somewhat. We also have a DrawTite WD hitch and cam sway control. The truck is rated to pull an 8100 lb trailer, so we are well within its stated capacities.

I'm not thrilled about the way the truck handles the trailer. It does the job "OK", but it's not a particularly comfortable ride for long distance vacations. My previous haul unit was an '05 Dodge 3/4 ton with Cummins diesel, and the difference between the two trucks is remarkable. If I had it to do all over again, I would definitely opt for the 3/4 ton platform rather than the 1/2 ton. The additional capacity really aids in comfort and perhaps safety, I think because of the margin between actual payload and stated capacity. I agree with a previous poster who indicated that "bigger is better" if the extra cost of the larger haul unit is bearable.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We have a 295RE that I tow with a Duramax 3/4 ton cc 4x4. What I can say is that there are times when I've gone across a scale with the trailer DW, grankids, a load of camping stuff in the bed and been right at the 9200 GVWR of the truck. empty the truck is 7000. Tongue weight on my 295RE is 1450 with a full freshwater tank, about 1200+ with the fresh tank empty.

Personally I think the 295RE/298RE is really a 3/4 ton truck Trailer. I know others have and are towing with 1/2 tons, but IMHO your really pushing it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

My F-150 Ecoboost tows my 270BH like a champ with power to spare! However, engine power isn't everything. I would be hesitant to tow a larger, heavier camper with an F-150. 3/4 ton and 1 ton truck have "beefier" frames, suspension, axles, etc, and are designed and better suited to tow/haul heavy trailers and loads.


----------



## Cubs family 5 (May 18, 2013)

jely38 said:


> Looking at the Outback 298re. Would like to hear from other owners of this unit or similar ones as to what you recommend towing with. I am looking at a F150 Lariat with Ecoboost but I don't know if I should go with the HD Package or just the Max Tow Package. Any advice is appreciated for a newbie who's head is spinning with towing related numbers. Thanks guys.


I also have the 298re and am pulling it with a 2011 Eco-boost F150. I have been pulling for about a year now and am very impressed how well it pulls. Actually better than the F150 8 cylinder. I am going to the Smokey Mountains this August and was wondering if you got the eco-boost and how it pulled for you?


----------

